# Bhutanese herpetologist on a quest to document poorly-known amphibians of Bhutan



## Katharine (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all,
Ash Limbu is an undergraduate student and herpetologist-in-training at the Royal University of Bhutan – Sherubtse College. He is currently raising money via a crowdfunding campaign to fund and upcoming research project. It is very difficult for him to raise research funding within his own country, so I'm helping him out by sharing his campaign more broadly. We would be so appreciative if you could share his campaign or even make a small donation to help get him funded!
Here is some background:
Ash is planning a research project that will improve our understanding of the breeding ecology of Amolops himalayanus, a poorly known species of frog in Bhutan. In a time where amphibians are declining at an unprecedented rate, these kinds of projects are paramount in helping us to develop conservation plans for species that may go extinct otherwise.
There are very few herpetologists in the country of Bhutan, and Ash estimates that fewer than 60 species of amphibians have been described there. He only knows of 2 other herpetologists besides himself. His dream is to build a career as a herpetologist and describe all the remaining amphibian species before they disappear!
For his current project, he is looking to raise $2,115 US to purchase the equipment needed to conduct field surveys of A. himalayanus breeding sites with 5 other undergraduate students over the next year. He hopes to collect the data necessary to better understand the breeding ecology of this species and advise its conservation.
Please consider helping his cause by sharing his campaign with your networks or even making a small donation to his campaign on Instrumentl! (https://www.instrumentl.com/campaigns/the-breeding-ecology-of-amolops-himalayanus/)
I know that you understand the challenges that come with finding funding for biodiversity research, so any support you can give would be much appreciated  Let me know if you have any questions.
Thank you very much for your support!


----------

